# iPod Touch driver for Windows 7?



## fwerno (May 10, 2010)

Hi, my iPod is not being recognised on my laptop. Any have a link to somewhere I can download a driver for an iPod Touch for Windows 7?

Thanks a ton


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Most often this will happen because you've installed the wrong version of iTunes.
Check to see if you have the 32 or 64 bit version of Windows (press the Win key and the Pause/Break key to see)

Uninstall the current version of iTunes.
Download (and install) the appropriate version (32 or 64 bit) for your system.


----------



## fwerno (May 10, 2010)

Thanks to above, but theres not a problem with the iPod showing in iTunes. It's just the computer. I need to view files on my iPod through Explorer but my iPod is not recognised as a Device with removable Storage. Hope this makes it clearer, thank you again.


----------



## rockstat (Mar 8, 2008)

You have to go to settings in iTunes and enable "Use iPod as storage device" or some similar wording that comes up.

Then it will show up under My Computer as an external device.


----------

